# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Optimization Getting all skills

## Inevitability

Is there a pair of classes that get all PHB skills (so no Iaijutsu Focus, Control Shape, or Lucid Dreaming) between them? No using the expert, factotum, or savant, and no feats that grant new class skills, but ACFs and domains are fine.

There's at least one triplet: Bard/Rogue/Druid has every skill in the book for at least one of its three classes, but I'm wondering if there's a pair as well.

----------


## Doctor Despair

Human Paragon gets any 10; is that enough with like rogue?

----------


## ciopo

Including PrC? Exemplar has all skills as class skills

Bard/Ranger has almost all of them, only missing open lock, disable device and forgery, which are rogue exclusive iirc, and intimidate

----------


## Maat Mons

Rogue / Cleric (Knowledge+Travel) gets pretty close.  Just Missing Handle Animal, Ride, and Speak Language.  Outside of Core, Cloistered Cleric takes care of Speak Language.

----------


## Inevitability

> Rogue / Cleric (Knowledge+Travel) gets pretty close.  Just Missing Handle Animal, Ride, and Speak Language.  Outside of Core, Cloistered Cleric takes care of Speak Language.


If you're a Cloistered Cleric you can go Wilderness Rogue to get Handle Animal and Ride, it also gives Survival so you can drop Travel.

Wilderness Rogue means you lose Appraise, Diplomacy, Decipher Script, Forgery, and Gather Information. Diplomacy is on the cleric list anyway, Decipher Script is on the CC list anyway, so that leaves Appraise/Forgery/Gather Info, which you have 2 cleric domains to get.

Pact/Commerce Domain adds Appraise and City domain adds Gather Info, so this character would only lack Forgery (which, if feats were okay, you could get by being an elf and picking Aereni Focus, but no dice)

----------


## Draconi Redfir

think i remember playing a rogue/druid in red hand of doom who had all skills as class skills. 3.5 i think, might have been pathfinder though.


did eventually take a few levels in assassin, so that might have done something too.

----------


## AvatarVecna

*Spoiler: PHB Skill List*
Show

Appraise
Balance
Bluff
Climb
Concentration
Craft
Decipher Script
Diplomacy
Disable Device
Disguise
Escape Artist
Forgery
Gather Information
Handle Animal
Heal
Hide
Intimidate
Jump
Knowledge/Arcana
Knowledge/Architecture & Engineering
Knowledge/Dungeoneering
Knowledge/Geography
Knowledge/History
Knowledge/Local
Knowledge/Nature
Knowledge/Nobility & Royalty
Knowledge/Religion
Knowledge/The Planes
Listen
Move Silently
Open Lock
Perform
Profession
Ride
Search
Sense Motive
Sleight Of Hand
Speak Language
Spellcraft
Spot
Survival
Swim
Tumble
Use Magic Device
Use Rope


*Spoiler: Stuff I compared*
Show

Adept
Ardent
Aristocrat
Artificer
Barbarian
Barbarian (Goliath)
Barbarian (Planar)
Bard
Bard (Savage)
Battle Dancer
Beguiler
Cloistered Cleric
Commoner
Crusader
Death Master
Divine Mind
Dragon Shaman (Black)
Dragon Shaman (Blue)
Dragon Shaman (Brass)
Dragon Shaman (Bronze)
Dragon Shaman (Copper)
Dragon Shaman (Gold)
Dragon Shaman (Green)
Dragon Shaman (Red)
Dragon Shaman (Silver)
Dragon Shaman (White)
Dragonfire Adept
Dread Necromancer
Druid
Druid (Halfling)
Duskblade
Favored Soul
Fighter
Healer
Hexblade
Jester
Knight
Lurk
Marshal
Monk
Monk (Broken One)
Mountebank
Ninja
Paladin
Paladin (Harmonious Knight)
Psion (Seer)
Psion (Shaper)
Psion (Kineticist)
Psion (Egoist)
Psion (Changeling Egoist)
Psion (Nomad)
Psion (Telepath)
Psion (Kalashtar Telepath)
Psychic Warrior
Ranger
Ranger (Trap Expert)
Rogue
Rogue (Rilkan)
Rogue (Wilderness)
Rogue (Rilkan/Wilderness)
Samurai
Scout
Sha'ir
Shugenja
Sorcerer
Soulknife
Soulknife (Kalashtar)
Spellthief
Spirit Shaman
Swashbuckler
Swordsage
Truenamer
Urban Druid
Warblade
Warlock
Warmage
Warrior
Wilder
Wizard
Wizard (Changeling)
Wizard (UA Enchanter)
Wu Jen


There are 45 PHB skills. There's a number of skills that are relatively uncommon (Speak Language, Use Rope), but the biggest hurdle is Forgery, which basically nobody has.

*Spoiler: Some stuff that gets close*
Show

Adept//Rogue gets 43 class skills. They are missing Ride and Speak Language. If you take the Rilkan Rogue substitution levels, Speak Language is acquired as well.

Bard//Rogue (Wilderness) gets 43 class skills. They are missing Forgery and Heal.

Aristocrat//Beguiler gets 42 class skills. They are missing Craft, Heal, and Use Rope.

Aristocrat//Rogue gets 42 class skills. They are missing Concentration, Heal, and Spellcraft.

Bard//Ranger gets 41 class skills. They are missing Disable Device, Forgery, Intimidate, and Open Lock. If you take the Trap Expert ACF, you gain Disable Device as well.

Beguiler//Marshal gets 42 class skills. They are missing Craft, Heal, and Use Rope.

Bard (Savage)//Rogue gets 41 class skills. They are missing Handle Animal, Heal, Ride, and Speak Language. If you take the Rilkan Rogue substitution levels, Speak Language is acquired as well.

Bard (Savage)//Rogue (Wilderness) gets 41 class skills. They are missing Decipher Script, Forgery, Heal, and Speak Language. If you take the Rilkan Rogue substitution levels, Speak Language is acquired as well.

Cleric (Cloistered)//Rogue gets 42 class skills. They are missing Handle Animal, Ride, and Survival.

Cleric (Cloistered)//Rogue (Wilderness) gets 42 class skills. They are missing Appraise, Forgery, and Gather Information.

Dragonfire Adept//Rogue gets 41 class skills. They are missing Handle Animal, Heal, Ride, and Survival.

Dragonfire Adept//Rogue (Wilderness) gets 42 class skills. They are missing Forgery, Gather Information, and Heal.

Duskblade//Rogue gets 41 class skills. They are missing Handle Animal, Heal, Speak Language, and Survival. If you take the Rilkan Rogue substitution levels, Speak Language is acquired as well.

Marshal//Rogue gets 42 class skills. They are missing Concentration, Heal, and Spellcraft.

Psion (Nomad)//Rogue gets 41 class skills. They are missing Handle Animal, Heal, Speak Language, and Spellcraft. If you take the Rilkan Rogue substitution levels, Speak Language is acquired as well.


Glancing over curmudgeon's domain list, there's no two domains I can throw onto Cloistered to get the Cloistered Rogues to 45 class skills, and I'm pretty sure that's a very thorough list. I haven't actually compared "Cloistered Cleric (various domain combos" to all the classes on that list, so who knows if something else would suddenly become viable. but overall, closest you'll get is Adept//Rogue (Rilkan), who is missing Ride and nothing else.

----------


## Thurbane

> Including PrC? Exemplar has all skills as class skills


For the sake of completeness, Ardent Dilettante also gets all skills as class skills.

----------

